# Angeln am Meer um Norddeich?



## Anja34 (9. Juli 2011)

Hallo, ich bin die Neue!
Meine Familie und ich fahren nächsten Samstag für 2 Wochen in der Nähe von Norddeich/Norden auf einen Bauernhof.
Ich wollte meine Spinnrute einpacken und mein Glück auf Salzwasserfische probieren. (Gibts bei uns in Bad Kreuznach nicht...) |supergri
Mein Problem: Ich surfe schon seit Stunden durchs Netz und finde keine greifbaren Infos wo, wann und wie ich vom Strand aus angeln kann. Geht das überhaupt? Wenn ja, wo? Und was kann ich fangen? |kopfkrat

Gruß,
Anja


----------



## Enormm (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln am Meer um Norddeich?*

Hi du , ich bin auch ab und zu mal in Norden .
Du kannst am besten auf eine Insel fahren und es auf Wolfsbarsch probieren .....soll gut gehen . Ich hatte das immer mal vor ,bin aber immer nie dazu gekommen . Was jetz aufjeden fall gut läuft ist Makrele ,ich gaube da fährt einer von Norddeich ..Macht auch super Spass.#6

Gruß

Enormm


----------



## Anja34 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln am Meer um Norddeich?*

Hallo Leute,
gibts hier im Forum keine Friesen?#h
Darf ich dort am Meer angeln oder nicht (wegen Naturschutzgebiet)?#c

Gruß,
Anja


----------



## Anja34 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln am Meer um Norddeich?*

So, habe jetzt mal  mit der Tourist-Info in Norden telefoniert,
angeln am Meer ist wohl erlaubt, außer am Hafen.
Über alles Weitere muß ich mich wohl vor Ort schlau machen.|kopfkrat

Gruß,
Anja


----------



## Anja34 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln am Meer um Norddeich?*

Hallo,
Kann ich denn bei auflaufendem Wasser im Watt nicht angeln?
Auf Plattfische oder so?|kopfkrat


Gruß,
Anja


----------



## Adlerfan (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln am Meer um Norddeich?*

Am einfachsten wird es sein wenn Du Dir eine BVO Karte holst und dann kannst Du nach Lust und Laune in einem wahnsinnig großen Gewässerpool fischen. Ist zwar leider nicht das von Dir gewünschte Salzwasser, aber immerhin bist Du nicht von Ebbe und Flut abhängig. Das Angeln auf Platte ist natürlich möglich, am besten fragst Du ein paar einheimische Angler oder schaust wo sie angeln...

www.bvo-emden.de


----------



## Loki79 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln am Meer um Norddeich?*

So hier zwei Links nach 45 Sekunden Google:

Makrelen-Kutter
und hier die Gezeiten für Norddeich, damit Du bei auflaufenden Wasser fischen kannst:

Norddeich Gezeiten

Am einfachsten wirds wohl für Dich, wenn Du im Hafen mal kuckst, wer da "Hochseeangeln" anbietet. Ich habe 26 Jahre da gewohnt, und raus fährt eigentlich immer einer!^^

Petri


----------



## Anja34 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln am Meer um Norddeich?*

aha, sind die Friesen doch schon online...|supergri
Vielen Dank Loki für die Links!
Leider bin ich eine Wasserscheue Landratte und nicht seefest.|rolleyes
Ich werde mal mein Glueck im Watt versuchen,
Mal sehen ob was beisst.

Gruß,
Anja


----------



## Loki79 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln am Meer um Norddeich?*

Nimm Dir Zeit bei Ebbe mal eine Stelle auszukundschaften. Alle paar und fuffzig Meter sind sogenannte "Buhnen" (Steinwälle), an denen Du eventuell mit ausreichender Flut irgendwas Plattfischartiges fangen solltest...^^

Ansonsten stehen die Hornhechte wohl etwas weiter draußen an den Ablaufrinnen, die man auch bei Ebbe wunderbar sehen kann.

Petri


----------



## Markus (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Angeln am Meer um Norddeich?*

habe auch vor jetzt die tage nach norddeich zu fahren
und mir gedacht das ich mich bei auflaufenden wasser in die brandung stelle und meine blinker peitsche
ihr macht mir hier ja nicht gerade mut dafür
wie ist es denn mit den wolfsbarschen von denen man jetzt überall liest und mit dorschen 
oder könnt ihr mir doch was anderes empfehlen wenn ich mit ner spinn kombi bewaffnet die strände oder wenn es gibt die mole unsicher machen möchte 
bin gerade echt entmutigt an die nordsee zu fahren !


----------



## bierbrasse (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Angeln am Meer um Norddeich?*

hallo und gruß

versuches einfach in der nähe von emden(krummhörn)da gibts einen ort der nennt sich knock,da gibts einen kleinen(echt kleinen strand)zum wattwürmer suchen und da kannste auch auf dorsche und platte angeln.ob das heute noch so ist weis ich nicht aber vor ein paar jahren ging es noch.ansonsten süßwasser in massen,wofür man aber eine karte der bvo braucht,bekommt man in emden im angelladen oder direkt bei der bvo in emden.frag dich vor ort einfach durch,die knock kennt dort jeder,(selbst nicht angler)und wichtig sind die tiede zeiten,da mußte unbedingt drauf achten,sonst gibts kein wasser.grins achja,wenn du da dann angelst wirst du auch bekanntschaft mit den krebsen machen,allso sucht ruhig ein paar wattwürmer mehr.also bei ablaufend wasser mit der mistgabel nach würmer budeln und bei auflaufend wasser anfangen zu angeln.eine garantie gebe ich nicht da ich schon lange nicht mehr da war,aber früher haben wir gut gefangen.dorsche(kleine ca 40-50cm als auch kleine plattfische.aber wie gesagt erwarte keine haie oder so da mußte schon rausfahren.  in diesem sinne und viel petri   gruß uli

gruß uli


----------



## derporto (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Angeln am Meer um Norddeich?*

erfolgreiches fischen in den wattgebieten kannst du, und da wiederhole ich mich, vergessen. du wirst nach norddeich kommen und die ruten um kofferraum lassen müssen.ich bin mit dem gleichen optimismus wie du nach norddeich gefahren.und habe schmerzlich erfahren müssen, dass die dortige angelei nichts weiter als zeitverschwendung ist, solltest du wirklich etwas fangen wollen.

der einzige platz in norddeich an dem du es probieren könntest, wäre der kleine yachthafen. der ist allerdings auch tideabhängig. außerdem gibt es einige kleinere boote, die von norddeich auf makrele fahren. die zeit ist jetzt allerdings vorbei. musst dich erkundigen, ob diese boote zur herbst/winterzeit evtl. auf dorsch zu den wracks fahren. 

lg dennis


----------



## Markus (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Angeln am Meer um Norddeich?*

ok vielen dank für die antworten vieleicht sollte ich mich doch nochmal kurzfristig zu einen anderen ort entscheiden


----------

